# Who is the best player on our team?



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I say big baby Davis or Afflalo


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

No opinions on this?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this is the saddest thread ever


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

Poor Orlando.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Glen Davis. I also think Nelson is very under appreciated on these boards.


----------

